# Undead Knight costume



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of my sons undead knight costume for this year. Alot of money and time so far in this one. The whole suit of armor has been reinforced with felt cloth. The armor was all painted black and am currently hand painting all the embellishments.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks like it came right out of a tim burton film!

excellant work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks wonderful, K. The time and effort put into it really shows - well done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks great. Where did you get the armor?


----------

